# Banding, then using a disbudding iron?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lots of questions lately, but I'm trying to figure out many things right now. So much conflicting information etc... online.. that's why I love this forum..... I will most likely just have 4 maybe 5 (if all goes well in my next purchase) girls this year, but more then likely I will be keeping at least 2 doelings so I will have a bigger operation going on in the future

Okay so I have attempted to band my wethers horns at least 3 times now, but I haven't tried 2 bands on them, and to put new band on once a month until they fall off, so that is next. Here is my next question.... Should I use a disbudding iron on them after the horns fall off. There is a lady that does that about 2 hours away from me that says it works well.. Any opinions on that... ? How about using the paste?? In thinking either way ouch...., but your thoughts, practices?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I only disbud, not band...so Im not sure if Im correct but my thought is the banding cuts the blood flow to the horn causing it to die off...I cant see the need to burn an already dead horn bed...now if the banding was not a success and growth returned..then there is still blood flow and burning may take care of that...
as for the paste...I dont and wont use it...Disbuddingis bad enough, but over quickly and ACV does cool the sting fast...the idea of putting paste that will sit and burn for as long as its on there just seems wrong lol...and I have read where the paste got into eyes and caused blindness..just somehting I would not chance..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is kind of what I thought unless they weren't truly dead. I just have 4 with horns, that I'm trying to get rid of the horns. I'm hoping that they don't grow back once they fall off.

I did the paste on Beebop a bit too late, but I have to say there was no crying or screaming until he saw mom... I held him the whole entire time. I covered his eyes with a towel, put it on him, and then cuddled him for a half hour... I should have done that 2-3 days in. I might try it again, but prefer to try the disbudding iron too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like you took all the proper precausion with the paste.. Disbudding is done in 30 second flat and over..most the time th kids act like nothing happened...once in a while we get a buckling who really milks it...but since we spritz thehead with ACV we havent had any issues at all...


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm new and need to know what ACV is and where do I get it?

North Mississippi


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

wendylou said:


> I'm new and need to know what ACV is and where do I get it? North Mississippi


Apple Cider Vinegar... I get mine at Super supplements


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

ACV = Apple Cider Vinegar

You want to get the raw kind with the mother in it. You usually can find it in grocery stores.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Ahhhhhh, makes sense and easy to find, thank you!!

North Mississippi


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We used the paste this year. It is torture, IMO. Absolutely terrible. I was crying right along with the wailing little guys. They both have bad scurs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I used the iron after banding as I wanted to be absolutely sure no horns grew back, because even though the horns are off, doesn't mean the base is dead and won't grow scurs.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I saw the iron being used on the dr pol show that shows on the national geographic channel, looks easy for both the goat and the person. The paste sounds like too slow of a process and painful

North Mississippi


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

We banded a scur. We used a round file first to make a notch near the base of the horn. This notch held the 2nd and last band. It took about 2 months. It has not grown back and it has been a year. With that said I really dislike banding horns. She was obviously in pain and would not eat with the other goats because she was afraid of getting her sore scur bumped. In her case it had to be done because the scur was growing close towards her eye socket. UGGG hated to put her through that though..


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Awwww. 
I saw a 2 year old buck with a horn curving towards his eye. What can you do for something like that? Is banding the best option? Can't you file them? I don't know the anatomy of the horn to know if filing the tips would hurt them.

North Mississippi


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Removing the horns is the best way to go when that happens.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the banding method. You can trim it but you will have to do that on a regular basis.


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

You can trim the very tip with hoof sheers but you will get to blood pretty quick. If that happens you can coat it with blood stop. (In an emergency cobwebs work too!). It can help for a short period of time but you may have to band or take them to the vet and have them do it. It is a pretty icky process either way. I have heard if they remove the whole horn at once they have holes in their head and the wounds have to be tended to frequently due to infection and risk of flies laying eggs in it.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I have to share this because I thought it to be very interesting indeed and I would not have believed it if I did t see it for myself so, since y'all don't really know me, you may think I had my head in a stack of hay. Mr. Peter is 81 years old. He is a firm believer in the moon. He deformed two bulls on the last quarter moon. He did the dehorning himself and the holes were in the heads. Since I'm a nurse, I was worried about infection and was so angry he did that! I watched those areas for two weeks and monitored them for s/s of infection with none to be noted. They closed right up. Now, he castrated three bulls on the last quarter moon as well, and without any treatment pre or post castration, they healed up with no problems. 
He said he has been doing this for over fifty something years and even though I would not chance it, it works for him. He said to do any kind of surgical procedure to an animal or if you are having any yourself, schedule it for the week of the last quarter moon.
Ok, y'all think I'm nuts now.

North Mississippi


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

wendylou said:


> I have to share this because I thought it to be very interesting indeed and I would not have believed it if I did t see it for myself so, since y'all don't really know me, you may think I had my head in a stack of hay. Mr. Peter is 81 years old. He is a firm believer in the moon. He deformed two bulls on the last quarter moon. He did the dehorning himself and the holes were in the heads. Since I'm a nurse, I was worried about infection and was so angry he did that! I watched those areas for two weeks and monitored them for s/s of infection with none to be noted. They closed right up. Now, he castrated three bulls on the last quarter moon as well, and without any treatment pre or post castration, they healed up with no problems. He said he has been doing this for over fifty something years and even though I would not chance it, it works for him. He said to do any kind of surgical procedure to an animal or if you are having any yourself, schedule it for the week of the last quarter moon. Ok, y'all think I'm nuts now. North Mississippi[/
> 
> No, not nuts. There possibly could be something to that, it is interesting


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I work with the phases of the moon as well, quicker healing and less blood that way.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry about the typos! Auto correct gets me everytime! Deformed is suppose to be dehorned.

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I work with the phases of the moon as well, quicker healing and less blood that way.


Little bits, that is what he says and I saw it to be true. He has been a great mentor and teaches me all this amazing knowledge! He said he is going to show me how to hold a goat by myself with no problems because he has been doing it for years and I will be able to do the goats feet by myself without any contraptions and without hurting the animal or myself. Can't wait to learn this technique! Haha

North Mississippi


----------

